

Inside the Kowloon Walled City (2012) - muratmutlu
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2139914/A-rare-insight-Kowloon-Walled-City.html

======
meric
I lived 10 minutes walk from there, in 1996 or so. It's now a park that's
around 5 minute walk wide. I could never have imagined 50,000 people fitting
in that park!

"A thorough government survey in 1987 gave a clearer picture: an estimated
33,000 people resided within the Walled City.[8] Based on this survey, the
Walled City had a population density of approximately 1,255,000 inhabitants
per square kilometre (3,250,000 /sq mi) in 1987. For comparison, Hong Kong as
a whole (itself one of the most densely populated areas on Earth) had a
population density of about 6,700 inhabitants per square kilometre (17,000 /sq
mi) as of July 2009.[26]"
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kowloon_Walled_City](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kowloon_Walled_City)

